# SNL 12/17/11 Jimmy Fallon; Michael Buble



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Pat Sullivan and Denise at the Winter Formal(Rachel Dratch, Amy Polher cameo)
Jimmy Fallon monologue
Today Show
Michael Buble Christmas Duets commercial
Jimmy Talks to his Mirror
"Don't Make Me Sing"
Half Jewish Half Italian Completely Neurotic
Seasons Greetings from Saturday Night Live (Horatio Sans, Chris Kattan, Tracy Morgan cameo)
Michael Buble performs
Weekend Update
..Top Stories
..Get in the Cage (Jude Law cameo)
..Top Stories
..Weekend Update Joke Off (Amy Polher, Tina Fey cameo)
Premier of Beethoven's 9th (Horatio Sans, Chris Kattan cameo)
Warhorse
Michael Buble performs
Jesus Visits the Broncos

I was really hoping for a lot more, pretty mediocre show. I liked that they acknowledged Justin in the Mirror skit.

I think this is the first time I've ever said this about SNL: I enjoyed the musical guest more than the entire rest of the show. Thought Michael did a great job.

EDIT: Fixed Tracy Jordan to Morgan


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Was it just me, or did Michael Buble look like he was trying his hardest not to burst out laughing during both of his songs?


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

SeanC said:


> Seasons Greetings from Saturday Night Live (Horatio Sans, Chris Kattan, *Tracy Jordan* cameo)


So was Tracy Morgan playing his Trace Jordan character from 30 Rock? 

I'm surprised they didn't mention the old episode that had Fallon hosting in the future.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I liked the mirror sketch better when it was Mick Jagger and Jimmy Fallon doing his Mick Jagger impression.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I haven't seen Horatio Sans for a while, but wow he lost a lot of weight. 

I enjoyed this better than last week for the most part. Not sure why, maybe it was all e cameos. Liked the Christmas duets. Season Greetings is always fun, though Tracy looked like someone drugged him and dragged him onto the stage.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

SeanC said:


> I think this is the first time I've ever said this about SNL: I enjoyed the musical guest more than the entire rest of the show. Thought Michael did a great job.


Well yeah. That's because Michael Buble is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

The joke off was extremely disappointing.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

vman41 said:


> The joke off was extremely disappointing.


Agreed. Almost like they didn't rehearse. Plus, what was up with the fake buzzers? :down:

I was happy to see Tracy, Jimmy, Chris, and Horatio get together again to do their little holiday ditty. :up:


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think the joke off was done improv, and the fake buzzer was part of it. 

Tracy Morgan looked absolutely miserable during the song sketch.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I just happened to notice that the last time they did "Don't Make Me Sing" was also the last time Michael Buble was the musical guest. That seems to be an odd coincidence since he doesn't have anything to do with the skit.

The seasons greeting thing is popular? Really? I don't dislike it, but I don't think it's really funny in any way.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

SeanC said:


> I was really hoping for a lot more, pretty mediocre show.


This, especially with all the high power cameos.

High points:


Michael Buble Christmas Duets commercial
Jimmy Talks to his Mirror
Seasons Greetings from Saturday Night Live
Jesus Visits the Broncos
and of course Michael Buble

Low points:


"Don't make me sing". -The first time was FF-worthy and this one was certainly no better.
Half Jewish Half Italian Completely Neurotic. -Just painful and not funny.
Warhorse.
All of WU, especially the Joke-Off. I do believe it was completely improv, but still, these guys are usually better at improv than this.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I loved Jimmy's Russell Brand impression!


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael S said:


> I'm surprised they didn't mention the old episode that had Fallon hosting in the future.


Yea, I can't believe they didn't reference that at all.

I read about it here and was totally expecting something, but got nothing...

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/52316

I also can't believe that the writers in 1998 couldn't be bothered to look up the actual date in 2011 and see that the 12th would be a Monday. Unless that was Fallon screwing up the date.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

SeanC said:


> The seasons greeting thing is popular? Really? I don't dislike it, but I don't think it's really funny in any way.


The first time they did it, it was just odd and it kind of became a tradition after that. They did it every year until all 4 of them left the show. The last time they did it was actually with Horatio and the Muppets as the other 3 had already left.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Ah, that's how little I think of it, I didn't realize they had done it more than once before.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Good episode. I enjoyed all of it.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Chris Kattan was either drunk or stoned.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well yeah. That's because Michael Buble is all kinds of awesome.


True dat. Was he in any sketches? One of my favorite things he's done was the Hamm and Buble sketch that he did with Jon Hamm. He's ridiculously funny.



Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Chris Kattan was either drunk or stoned.


I hate Chris Kattan with my whole being.


----------



## jneugeba (Jan 20, 2004)

So much potential but pretty bleh overall. I thought the best was the Buble Christmas Duets. Why they continue to focus on Kristen Wiig playing basically the same annoying character over and over is beyond me.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I think the joke off was done improv, and the fake buzzer was part of it.
> 
> Tracy Morgan looked absolutely miserable during the song sketch.


He always looks that way; especially during the christmas song sketches.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I really enjoyed the show. I loved the duets thing and most of it except for "don't make me sing" It gives me a laugh that people are unaware that Tracy is supposed to look miserable, and Chris to act like that because it's a traditional segment - ha.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Good episode. I enjoyed all of it.


What a bunch of Debbie Downers most of you seem to be about this episode. I actually found myself L'ing OL at a number of sketches, so that made it a good episode for me.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I am about halfway through and I am enjoying it. I am also impressed how Jimmy Fallon was in virtually every sketch. That's pretty unusual. I can't remember any host or player that has done that before.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

This is the first episode in a long time that I wasn't FFing most of the way through. I enjoyed it. I even laughed at the WarHorse sketch and had no idea what it was talking about. lol.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

High point for me was the Broncos sketch. Awesome.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

YCantAngieRead said:


> True dat. Was he in any sketches? One of my favorite things he's done was the Hamm and Buble sketch that he did with Jon Hamm. He's ridiculously funny.


HA! One of my favorites too.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> High point for me was the Broncos sketch. Awesome.


agree.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> True dat. Was he in any sketches? One of my favorite things he's done was the Hamm and Buble sketch that he did with Jon Hamm. He's ridiculously funny.


I was in the grocery store today and I surprised to see that Buble does actually have a line of champagne out now.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jneugeba said:


> Why they continue to focus on Kristen Wiig playing basically the same annoying character over and over is beyond me.


While looking through the Tivo guide data, I saw that the SNL Gilly Christmas show is coming up.. I'm amazed that was in 2009... i.e. it doesn't seem like that was 2 years ago.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay, I'm watching right now, and I laughed out loud so hard at the Scottie McWhatsisname impression that I actually got a tear in my eye. I recently saw him sing on something and I was all WT actual F?

And the Taylor Swift impression.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> While looking through the Tivo guide data, I saw that the SNL Gilly Christmas show is coming up.. I'm amazed that was in 2009... i.e. it doesn't seem like that was 2 years ago.


If you FF through the Gilly connecting peices, there's some pretty classic stuff in there.

It, of course, contains "Schweddy Balls", and some other classic stuff. Will Ferrell's barfing as he stands on a turntable and sings "It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year" (a routine that has forever ruined that song for me, I can't hear it without seeing Will Ferrell barfing in my mind's eye), and the wonderful "Winter Wonderland" sung by the entire cast in (I think) the very first season (perhaps the second...)


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

No one else thought the Beethovan skit was funny? Introducing the band? That was funny as hell to me. Beethovan doing the lounge act was just funny.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I thought it was funny, if a little long.

The best part was the one guy who played a Mozart riff.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> I thought it was funny, if a little long.
> 
> The best part was the one guy who played a Mozart riff.


That was the only part of it I found funny.

Too long and too much tedium for that minor payoff.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I found it amusing. Not laugh out loud funny, but amusing.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

750ml said:


> I caught that the 'Boston Teens' got PC and didn't call each other 'retarded.'


Really? I thought the very first one did use "retarded", and then the subsequent ones used different words that sorta-almost rhymed. I could be wrong about that though.

Besides, they never said "retarded". They said "retahded".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> I thought it was funny, if a little long.


Wait!

An SNL skit was funny but a little long?

Stop the presses!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Wait!
> 
> An SNL skit was funny but a little long?
> 
> Stop the presses!


lol, point taken.

But I meant long even by SNL standards.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Haven't watched this one yet but no "Oooo Eeeee, What's up with that" filler skit means it must be a good one.


----------

